# RTA Map Center -- Support >  Help!!!

## khepura

My family and I are moving back to Houston TX from Niagara Falls NY...we want to go to Washington DC, the outer banks, Norfolk, VA, Atlanta, GA and New Orleans as stops along the way.  We have an RV and we are towing a boat...how can I get this to map all of the stops...we want to avoid mountains if possible.

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

Howdy and thanks for posting your message.




> how can I get this to map all of the stops...we want to avoid mountains if possible.


If you use the *Map Center page*, (instead of the Map Wizard page) you can add up to eight stops in each route segment.  Here is an explanation of how to do that *using the RTA waypoints system.*

We have a nifty little tool that shows a 2-D depiction of elevation along any route, but it's offline right now.  (Google changed the code on the underlying maps and now it breaks the page.  We'll get that working as soon as we can.

Mark

----------

